# Ink cracking and wearing off



## Rcast (Nov 29, 2017)

I need help once again. I am using a Plastisol ink and my work is cracking and wearing off just after 3 or more washes. some of the colors seem to do okay (blues and reds) but my black and whites are looking old and cracked. Is it I'm putting too much down? not pressing hard enough? flashing wrong? ink to think? HELP! please. lol


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you post pics or a link to some images showing the problem? It would make it easier to offer help.

How are you curing the finished prints?


----------



## Rcast (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't have the option to upload a photo. I have tried in the past but the attach file block dose not show up for me. only video. but here is a link to the photo in google doc's.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qud7UiYBJlX0eRhNRzLzzSpafVnKDLfj6Oe8hVfjKhg/edit?usp=sharing.

P.S. if this don't work do you have any way I can send you a pic. 
also I have a flash dryer and a conveyor dryer. I use to print shirt about 25 years ago but joined the army and just retired and wanted to start my own business doing what I love.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks under-cured to me. Is the ink still soft on your finished prints? If you pick at it, does it come up? 

Run some freshly printed shirts through your normal settings, let them cool down, and give them the old-fashioned "stretch test"- take an area of the print and stretch it between your hands. If the print cracks and flakes apart; the curing temp/time settings need some adjusting. If it flexes and stretches with the fabric; you're good to go.

Do you have a laser temp gun? If not, you should invest in one. They can really help dial in your settings.


----------



## Rcast (Nov 29, 2017)

I just received it a few days ago but haven't used it. it didn't come with a guide. what is the recommended temp?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

You need a conveyor belt dryer.

You are only flashing them which is drying the outer shell of the ink. The inside of the ink is still wet. 
You need to "cure" the inks at a certain temp for a certain time for them to become permanent. 

you could heat press them. light pressure


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Generally speaking, the ink needs to hit a temp of 320-330º for a few seconds before it can be fully cured. This is just a general guide, however. Some inks may need more/less time/heat.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Do what Industryps says above and also make sure if you have layered ink, you have to get the heat all the way through the ink to the shirt. Layered ink needs a longer dwell time in the conveyor. We cure at 330 degrees just to be safe and our shirts spend 1.5 minutes in the dryer (we have an 8 foot tunnel).


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a curing issue to me... Thicker inks require more heat, but be careful on polyester and poly blends so you don't get dye migration from the material into your print from over curing. I tend to stretch the printed ink after the garment is cool to test for cracking, or scratch darker, thinner prints on light garments


----------

